# EAST COAST KING OF THE BOUNCE



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

EAST COAST NEEDS A KING OF THE STREET , WHO DARES TO WEAR THE CROWN IN 09........TRYING TO START HOPPING CONTEST IN PHILLY COMING SOON, NEED HELP , WHERE THOSE EAST COAST LOW LOW AT.............


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

MOTION 3 COME IN ,GET WITH ME BOUT THAT MEASURING BOARD FOR HOP CONTEST...CLOCK IS TICKING


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

yea what up motion 3 ??? lets do the damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 16 2010, 05:32 PM~18325334
> *yea what up motion 3 ??? lets do the damn thang  :biggrin:
> *


DONE GOT BOARD , CADI BEING BUILD, SOON TO HAPPEN :yes: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I would like to film it :biggrin: 

Mark with Islanders C.C. is also starting a coastal hop soon, I say a big :thumbsup: got my support :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:0 :0 
This is gonna get interesting. Holla you know I got to drive down for this one


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

shitttt u jus read my mind ..start shit off in the whos the biggest name in the hopping game in the east coast topic ..


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 16 2010, 11:02 PM~18328466
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 16 2010, 08:42 PM~18327444
> *:0  :0
> This is gonna get interesting. Holla you know I got to drive down for this one
> *


YOU KNOW I LET YOU KNOW, STILL WORKING :wow:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

see that lefty.i jus jus jump started your whole damn topic :biggrin: :biggrin: this shit was started like 2 fuckin years ago   now lets do the damn thang


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 17 2010, 08:58 AM~18330962
> *I'm down :biggrin:
> *


we know the king is down to Serv People up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 17 2010, 01:40 PM~18333544
> *see that lefty.i jus jus jump started your whole damn topic  :biggrin:  :biggrin: this shit was started like 2 fuckin years ago     now lets do the damn thang
> *


HA HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: SHUT UP MAN , YOU ALWAYS PICKING WITH ME,  BUT I LET IT DIE UNTIL CAR WAS READY, NOT SURE WHEN ITS GONNA BE READY BUT GETTING THE EAST PREPARED SO WE CAN TAKE THIS MOVEMENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL AND SOME FOLKS COMING DOWN THIS END ...PHILLY BABY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 17 2010, 07:58 AM~18330962
> *I'm down :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT NOW THATS THE ONE TO BEAT :worship: ON THIS SIDE , HAS THAT CAR BEEN TO MID WEST OR FLORIDA TO GO AGAINST SOMEONE HIS SIZE OR WHAT :dunno: WOUND LOVE TO SEE THAT


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Aug 17 2010, 03:00 PM~18333754
> *HA HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: SHUT UP MAN , YOU ALWAYS PICKING WITH ME,  BUT I LET IT DIE UNTIL CAR WAS READY, NOT SURE WHEN ITS GONNA BE READY BUT GETTING THE EAST PREPARED SO WE CAN TAKE THIS MOVEMENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL AND SOME FOLKS COMING DOWN THIS END ...PHILLY BABY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt Lefty...u know its all good. we all here tryin for the same cause :biggrin: jus let me know homie and we can get this shit organized down our way :h5: u know i got u


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Aug 17 2010, 03:03 PM~18333777
> *YEAH RIGHT NOW THATS THE ONE TO BEAT  :worship: ON THIS SIDE , HAS THAT CAR BEEN TO MID WEST OR FLORIDA TO GO AGAINST SOMEONE HIS SIZE OR WHAT :dunno: WOUND LOVE TO SEE THAT
> *


actually yea its been to kentucky and Florida and we will be sending him to las Vegas next year :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Aug 17 2010, 02:03 PM~18333777
> *YEAH RIGHT NOW THATS THE ONE TO BEAT  :worship: ON THIS SIDE , HAS THAT CAR BEEN TO MID WEST OR FLORIDA TO GO AGAINST SOMEONE HIS SIZE OR WHAT :dunno: WOUND LOVE TO SEE THAT
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT HOMIE


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 17 2010, 02:36 PM~18334048
> *BEEN THERE DONE THAT HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

CLEAR THE FUCKING STICK


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 06:34 PM~18325918
> *I would like to film it :biggrin:
> 
> Mark with Islanders C.C. is also starting a coastal hop soon, I say a big  :thumbsup: got my support :biggrin:
> *


2010 isnt over yet, 
BUT! 2011 only gets better :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

Any other street trucks out here coming out anytime soon... 
Hoppers, Dancers, Bed Dancers Post up if out there :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHY WOULD SOMEONE WANT TO DRIVE FROM FLORIDA TO PHILLY???? MAYBE NEED TO FIND A HALF WAY POINT.


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 25 2010, 09:37 PM~18406503
> *WHY WOULD SOMEONE WANT TO DRIVE FROM FLORIDA TO PHILLY????  MAYBE NEED TO FIND A HALF WAY POINT.
> *


*VA* :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 25 2010, 08:55 PM~18407220
> *VA :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *







I'm downn for that.......


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 25 2010, 06:59 PM~18406157
> *2010 isnt over yet,
> BUT! 2011 only gets better  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHTTTTTTT..............BIGGER AND HIGHER


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ahhh shit better go get ready


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 25 2010, 09:55 PM~18407220
> *VA :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA, AND THERE ARE PLENTY OF SPOTS


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey if everybody is down,we can get as many different car clubs to all throw some $$$ down for the cause. Maybe $200 a club or sumthang. Just tryn throw sum ideas out thea. If we all serious bout it, need to come up with a date and location,and of course da rides :biggrin: Lets start planing this shat for next year,give everybody enuff time to build sumthang. Bring the east coast together. All in family fun. Lets all come up with ideas we can agree on!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 26 2010, 01:06 PM~18412014
> *Hey if everybody is down,we can get as many different car clubs to all throw some $$$ down for the cause. Maybe $200 a club or sumthang. Just tryn throw sum ideas out thea. If we all serious bout it, need to come up with a date and location,and of course da rides :biggrin: Lets start planing this shat for next year,give everybody enuff time to build sumthang. Bring the east coast together. All in family fun. Lets all come up with ideas we can agree on!
> *


DEFINATELY NEEDS TO BE SOMETHING HALF WAY IN BETWEEN THE EAST COAST, I WILL BE IN FLORIDA NEXT YEAR, BUT COUNT ROLLERZ ONLY IN FOR SUPPORT OF A HOP OFF.

WE MAY NOT HAVE A HOPPER RIGHT NOW, BUT WE SUPPORT ALL LOWRIDER EVENTS


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 26 2010, 01:06 PM~18412014
> *Hey if everybody is down,we can get as many different car clubs to all throw some $$$ down for the cause. Maybe $200 a club or sumthang. Just tryn throw sum ideas out thea. If we all serious bout it, need to come up with a date and location,and of course da rides :biggrin: Lets start planing this shat for next year,give everybody enuff time to build sumthang. Bring the east coast together. All in family fun. Lets all come up with ideas we can agree on!
> *


Hey man :thumbsup: ....count me in :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 26 2010, 09:46 AM~18410489
> *HELL YA, AND THERE ARE PLENTY OF SPOTS
> *


Oh yes :yes: ...it's go time  

:h5:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 26 2010, 01:06 PM~18412014
> *Hey if everybody is down,we can get as many different car clubs to all throw some $$$ down for the cause. Maybe $200 a club or sumthang. Just tryn throw sum ideas out thea. If we all serious bout it, need to come up with a date and location,and of course da rides :biggrin: Lets start planing this shat for next year,give everybody enuff time to build sumthang. Bring the east coast together. All in family fun. Lets all come up with ideas we can agree on!
> *


hell yea


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 26 2010, 01:06 PM~18412014
> *Hey if everybody is down,we can get as many different car clubs to all throw some $$$ down for the cause. Maybe $200 a club or sumthang. Just tryn throw sum ideas out thea. If we all serious bout it, need to come up with a date and location,and of course da rides :biggrin: Lets start planing this shat for next year,give everybody enuff time to build sumthang. Bring the east coast together. All in family fun. Lets all come up with ideas we can agree on!
> *


I have an idea... I think this should be an all out raw renegade love for lowridng event..no frills or glamor with stage events or with some cool ass rappers.... just straight up family, food, and pavement pounding maybe even some club games to bring us together...if I can get this wagon ready in time I'll definitely do a little chipping for the cause  

If we could find some private property were we can get down I say let's do it...we can't let this great plan go to waste


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 25 2010, 08:35 PM~18406492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Third pick is my fav :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 25 2010, 09:55 PM~18407220
> *VA :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea lets do this


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 27 2010, 11:59 AM~18419901
> *I have an idea... I think this should be an all out raw renegade love for lowridng event..no frills or glamor with stage events or with some cool ass rappers.... just straight up family, food, and pavement pounding maybe even some club games to bring us together...if I can get this wagon ready in time I'll definitely do a little chipping for the cause
> 
> If we could find some private property were we can get down I say let's do it...we can't let this great plan go to waste
> *


Tryn to work on that :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 25 2010, 06:35 PM~18406492
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my fav is the 2nd dancers are really under appericated now in days it harder to build a dancer than it is a hopper not to mention in dancer comptetions they have 90 seconds to harness the most they can get out of those motors and pumps in that short amount of time PROPS and the car looks nice too


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 26 2010, 12:06 PM~18412014
> *Hey if everybody is down,we can get as many different car clubs to all throw some $$$ down for the cause. Maybe $200 a club or sumthang. Just tryn throw sum ideas out thea. If we all serious bout it, need to come up with a date and location,and of course da rides :biggrin: Lets start planing this shat for next year,give everybody enuff time to build sumthang. Bring the east coast together. All in family fun. Lets all come up with ideas we can agree on!
> *


GREAT IDEAL, :thumbsup: LOCATION IS KEY, NEXT YEAR PLANNING STARTS NOW, I HAVE A SPOT IN PHILLY FOR ANY HOPPER TO HOP DANCE WHATEVER, I HAVE SMALL AUTO EVENTS THERE NOW BUT NEXT YEAR GOING TO DO ALL LOWRIDER EVENTS, SO ANY LOWS IN MY AREA WILL HAVE SOMEWHERE TO COME AND SHOW OFF, GET INFO, OR JUST TALK _ _ _ _ :biggrin: BUT HAS TO START SOMEWHERE, THEN WE GET TOGETHER AND TRAVEL TO OTHER EAST SIDE STATES HAVING LOWRIDER EVENTS, THEN HAVE ONE BIG GRAND FINALE NEAR END OF YEAR, THAT WAY EVERYONE CAN REPRESENT THIER STATE AND WE KEEP GROWING :yes: :yes:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 27 2010, 09:59 AM~18419901
> *I have an idea... I think this should be an all out raw renegade love for lowridng event..no frills or glamor with stage events or with some cool ass rappers.... just straight up family, food, and pavement pounding maybe even some club games to bring us together...if I can get this wagon ready in time I'll definitely do a little chipping for the cause
> If we could find some private property were we can get down I say let's do it...we can't let this great plan go to waste
> *


chips are for dips, you wont be chipping


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2010, 03:39 PM~18422340
> *my fav is the 2nd dancers are really under appericated now in days it harder to build a dancer than it is a hopper not to mention in dancer comptetions they have 90 seconds to harness the most they can get out of those motors and pumps in that short amount of time PROPS and the car looks nice too
> *


*Now thats Real talk*

it is a lot of work but its all good, i love what i do. 90secs dont exsist to me anymore, ill play out a whole song given the opertunity. i hit it to break it and it still hasnt broke yet. this truck isnt going anywhere, im having to much fun with this toy. as much as i love to dance, i love to see others as well.


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Aug 27 2010, 04:48 PM~18422811
> *GREAT IDEAL,  :thumbsup: LOCATION IS KEY, NEXT YEAR PLANNING STARTS NOW, I HAVE A SPOT IN PHILLY FOR ANY HOPPER TO HOP DANCE WHATEVER, I HAVE SMALL AUTO EVENTS THERE NOW BUT NEXT YEAR GOING TO DO ALL LOWRIDER EVENTS, SO ANY LOWS IN MY AREA WILL HAVE SOMEWHERE TO COME AND SHOW OFF, GET INFO, OR JUST TALK _ _ _ _  :biggrin: BUT HAS TO START SOMEWHERE, THEN WE GET TOGETHER AND TRAVEL TO OTHER EAST SIDE STATES HAVING LOWRIDER EVENTS, THEN HAVE ONE BIG GRAND FINALE NEAR END OF YEAR, THAT WAY EVERYONE CAN REPRESENT THIER STATE AND WE KEEP GROWING :yes:  :yes:
> *



*other COUNTRIES or even your ISLAND... *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 27 2010, 06:51 PM~18423658
> *Now thats Real talk
> 
> it is a lot of work but its all good, i love what i do. 90secs dont exsist to me anymore, ill play out a whole song given the opertunity. i hit it to break it and it still hasnt broke yet. this truck isnt going anywhere, im having to much fun with this toy. as much as i love to dance, i love to see others as well.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 27 2010, 07:25 PM~18423858
> *
> other COUNTRIES or even your ISLAND...
> *


EXATLY ONLY TAKES A STRONG BODY TO GET STARTED AND KEEP IT GOING FO SHO :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 27 2010, 06:51 PM~18423658
> *Now thats Real talk
> 
> it is a lot of work but its all good, i love what i do. 90secs dont exsist to me anymore, ill play out a whole song given the opertunity. i hit it to break it and it still hasnt broke yet. this truck isnt going anywhere, im having to much fun with this toy. as much as i love to dance, i love to see others as well.
> *


GOOD JOB , I SEEN THAT TRUCK AND I WAS LIKE :wow: :wow: :uh:  :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

no dout this year our club loyalty was doing a carshow but it didnt work out but we got somthings in the wrk 4 next year so we can swing and the picnic


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Aug 28 2010, 06:15 AM~18426485
> *GOOD JOB , I SEEN THAT TRUCK AND I WAS LIKE  :wow:  :wow:  :uh:    :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea man he got his truck repping hard


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Aug 28 2010, 05:15 AM~18426485
> *GOOD JOB , I SEEN THAT TRUCK AND I WAS LIKE  :wow:  :wow:  :uh:    :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro, Im Home to the EAST and I Rep ISLAND Style... its all fun in the sun for me and the family :cheesy:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 30 2010, 08:51 PM~18445793
> *yea man he got his truck repping hard
> *


I DO IT FOR LUV OF HYDRO'S, ALWAYS LOOKING FOR THE HIGHER HIGH... 
*"HYDRAULICS" *HOW COULD YOU NOT LUV THIS SHIT!


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Mark speaking like a true OG! Air Mark as he is called in the DMV


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

This past weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 1 2010, 05:59 AM~18458478
> *This past weekend :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18445778
> *no dout this year our club loyalty was doing a carshow but it didnt work out but we got somthings in the wrk 4 next year so we can swing and the picnic
> *


 I BE THERE , NOT FAR JUST ACROSS BRIDGE....... :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 1 2010, 04:59 AM~18458478
> *This past weekend :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


STRONG :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

UNITY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 1 2010, 05:29 PM~18463212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE YOU GET THAT PICTURE OF 187


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

COMING TO A CITY NEAR YOU.......... :0 :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 2 2010, 09:22 AM~18468680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo i was told not to be postin any pics of this bad boy yet? dont unveil her to soon :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 2 2010, 02:54 PM~18471539
> *yo i was told not to be postin any pics of this bad boy yet? dont unveil her to soon  :biggrin:
> *


CANT SEE TOO MUSH OF NOTHING, JUST MAKES YOU SAY HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :wow: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 2 2010, 05:42 PM~18472537
> *CANT SEE TOO MUSH OF NOTHING, JUST MAKES YOU SAY HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

2 Members: Donnie Brasco, lefhandman

yoooooooooooooo Lefty


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

Beasts of the East...our cars meet again :biggrin: i got the single piston and you got the double


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 2 2010, 08:31 PM~18474268
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOING TO HAVE A SHOW OR LOWRIDER ONLY EVENT FOR ITS FIRST HOPPING DEBUT :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18486988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO WHATS GOING ON OVER THERE BOSS :wow:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 4 2010, 04:16 PM~18486993
> *YO WHATS GOING ON OVER THERE BOSS  :wow:
> *


jus a few minor things before it goes to the painter :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 4 2010, 03:32 PM~18487048
> *jus a few minor things before it goes to the painter  :biggrin:
> *


OKAY GOTTA KEEP MY EYES ON YOU :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: AND WHATS THAT IN THE BACK GROUND :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18486989
> *GOING TO HAVE A SHOW OR LOWRIDER ONLY EVENT FOR ITS FIRST HOPPING DEBUT  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


Wassup PA. Set the date, we'll be lookin foward to it... :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 7 2010, 07:00 AM~18504792
> *Wassup PA. Set the date, we'll be lookin foward to it...  :thumbsup:
> *


STAY TUNED, STAY TUNED hno: hno: :around: :wave: :wave:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

T t t


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

UP COMING EVENT ALL ARE WELCOME......... :wow: :wow: UNIVERSAL MOTORSPORT ASSOCIATION AUTO CLUB 9TH ANNUAL AUTO AND BIKE SHOW, SUNDAY OCT. 3,2010 FROM 10 TILL 3PM, FUN FOR ALL TOP 50 AWARDS, SLOW DRAG CONTEST, LOWRIDER HOPPING AND OR DANCE CONTEST CASH AWARD, INNER CITY AT AUTOZONE , MANSFIELD AND WASHINGTON LN, MORE INFO CONTACT MR LEF. PM OR PHONE.............


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

BAM


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Hopper for sale...2500 or best offer


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 16 2010, 05:08 PM~18585468
> *UP COMING EVENT ALL ARE WELCOME.........    :wow:  :wow: UNIVERSAL MOTORSPORT ASSOCIATION AUTO CLUB 9TH ANNUAL AUTO AND BIKE SHOW, SUNDAY OCT. 3,2010 FROM 10 TILL 3PM, FUN FOR ALL TOP 50 AWARDS, SLOW DRAG CONTEST, LOWRIDER HOPPING AND OR DANCE CONTEST CASH AWARD, INNER CITY AT AUTOZONE , MANSFIELD AND WASHINGTON LN, MORE INFO CONTACT MR LEF. PM OR PHONE.............
> *


DAM KENS KUSTOMS IS THROWING A SHOW THE SAME DAY HOMIE


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 19 2010, 08:28 PM~18606761
> *DAM KENS KUSTOMS IS THROWING A SHOW THE SAME DAY HOMIE
> *


YEAH I HEARD, BUT ALL IS GOOD HOLD IT DOWN, AND I DO THE SAME :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 20 2010, 12:20 PM~18611466
> *YEAH I HEARD, BUT ALL IS GOOD HOLD IT DOWN, AND I DO THE SAME  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 20 2010, 12:22 PM~18611486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAY SEND SOME HOMEYS THAT WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

LET'S DO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 20 2010, 03:04 PM~18612821
> *MAY SEND SOME HOMEYS THAT WAY  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 20 2010, 01:22 PM~18611486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

JUST SEEING WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AND TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NORTH CAROLINA AND SURROUNDING AREAS . IF THIS HAS ALLREADY BEEN DONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BY ALL MEANS LET ME KNOW ,,,,

IF NOT THEN I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HEAD COUNT OF POSSIBLE CRUISERS SO I CAN GET MY WIFE TO SET EVERYTHING UP FOR THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE , FOOD SPOT TO MEET EVERYONE AND SEE THE RIDES AND THE DESTINATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE ...

LETSDO SOMETHING GOOD FOR THE LESS FORTUNANT CHILDREN OUT THERE AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME IN THE METRO AREA .... 

NC , SC , TN , VA , GA " STAND UP"

I KNOW THIS IS SHORT NOTICE BUT IT CAN BE DONE ,,,, MAYBE TRY AND SET THIS FOR 2ND WEEK IN DECEMBER ........... 

THANK YOU


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!

RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin: 

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

SO WHO ELSE IS DOWN FOR THE TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NC ? SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT . 

DECEMBER 11TH 
AT SALVATION ARMY ON
801 E ARROWWOOD ROAD 
CHARLOTTE NC

MEET AROUND 11-12 
CRUISE THROUGH CHARLOTTE 
ARRIVE BACK THERE AT 2 
AND HAVE CAR SHOW FROM 2-4 

IF YOU PLAN TO RIDE AND SHOW PLEASE BRING ONE GIFT FOR A GIRL AND A BOY .. THE AGES WE ARE SPONSERING ARE FROM 1-14 YEARS OLD 
PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS ....
FLYERS WILL BE POSTED TONIGHT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 20 2010, 05:24 PM~18614554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18614554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SURE WOULD LUV TO BE THE GRASS SHE SAT DOWN ON


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 25 2010, 01:13 PM~18902288
> *I SURE WOULD LUV TO BE THE GRASS SHE SAT DOWN ON
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin: 










:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 05:30 PM~18915240
> *IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS WEATHER LIKE AROUND THAT TIME OF YEAR, ITS COLD HERE IN PHILLY, WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND BUT MAN NOVEMBER MAY BE COLD, IS THIS FIRST TIME AT THIS TIME OF YEAR FOR THIS SHOW ? :0


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Oct 26 2010, 09:02 PM~18916623
> *WHATS WEATHER LIKE AROUND THAT TIME OF YEAR, ITS COLD HERE IN PHILLY, WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND BUT MAN NOVEMBER MAY BE COLD, IS THIS FIRST TIME AT THIS TIME OF YEAR FOR THIS SHOW ? :0
> *


i balive it is. the cold shouldnt scare ya we live in the north east we use to the cold weather im going with shorts :biggrin: lol


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Oct 27 2010, 07:14 AM~18920399
> *i balive it is. the cold shouldnt scare ya we live in the north east we use to the cold weather im going with shorts  :biggrin: lol
> *


OTAY MANN WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT AT 40 DEGREES, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT WE WILL SEE TRYING TO MAKE IT, GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO.......


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Oct 27 2010, 12:02 PM~18921725
> *OTAY MANN WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT AT 40 DEGREES,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT WE WILL SEE TRYING TO MAKE IT, GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO.......
> *


lol i think i can handle it i wrk outsideyear round :biggrin: 
see ya there


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Oct 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18923380
> *lol i think i can handle it i wrk outsideyear round  :biggrin:
> see ya there
> *


YEP YALL BRING THAT CUTTY WITH YALL , :wow: :thumbsup: WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT AGAIN.....................


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wassup EastCoast  with all the voltage in the pits, im sure we'll be plenty of warm. :thumbsup: it would be awsome to have you fellas and the fam come down and kick off the Battle of The Hydro's . the stick is for everyone to hit... everyone's always lookin for the higher high, so lets blaze one for The Movement 2010. :cheesy: if you guys or anyone else have any questions feel free to ask or just pm me... mark


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 28 2010, 04:02 PM~18933121
> *Wassup EastCoast   with all the voltage in the pits, im sure we'll be plenty of warm.  :thumbsup: it would be awsome to have you fellas and the fam come down and kick off the Battle of The Hydro's . the stick is for everyone to hit... everyone's always lookin for the higher high, so lets blaze one for The Movement 2010. :cheesy: if you guys or anyone else have any questions feel free to ask or just pm me... mark
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 1 2010, 08:17 PM~18961143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

WASSUP MANA uffin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 05:30 PM~18915240
> *IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY HOPPER NOT READY READY YET BUT WE COMING OUT TO SEE WHO TOP DOG RIGHT NOW......... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:h5:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Nov 11 2010, 10:36 AM~19042068
> *OKAY HOPPER NOT READY READY YET BUT WE COMING OUT TO SEE WHO TOP DOG RIGHT NOW......... :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking about, PA in da house... EastCoast where you at...


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 14 2010, 11:56 PM~19069829
> *thats what im talking about, PA in da house... EastCoast where you at...
> *


OH YEAH PHILLY BE THERE ,BRINGING ONE CAR DOWN, CANT COME EMPTY HANDED YOU KNOW HOW WE DO .... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 13 2010, 07:12 AM~19057701
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


on the half of loyalty im very sorry to tell you guys that we cant make it to dis been trying all the this week , but for those who dont know that cutty was taken apart after aug. becuase its making a trip 2 the Cali and fine tuning everything so the car was completely apart, sorry again tried to get here done tought it was gonna happen but it didnt wrk out , hope everyone have a great time at the show.


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Nov 20 2010, 10:08 AM~19116978
> *on the half of loyalty im very sorry to tell you guys that we cant make it to dis been trying all the this week , but for those who dont know that cutty was  taken apart after  aug. becuase its making a trip 2 the Cali and fine tuning everything so the car was completely apart, sorry again tried to get here done tought it was gonna happen but it didnt wrk out , hope everyone have a great time at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY YOU DID MISS IT, I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU , BUT GOOD TO HEAR YOU BOUT TO TRAVEL TO THE WEST, REPRESENTING THE EAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Nov 23 2010, 04:53 PM~19144542
> *SORRY YOU DID MISS IT, I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU , BUT GOOD TO HEAR YOU BOUT TO TRAVEL TO THE WEST, REPRESENTING THE EAST  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea man gonna take it to cali for newyears days show drew trailing it all da way to repp that east and show dem how the east does it :biggrin:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> on the half of loyalty im very sorry to tell you guys that we cant make it to dis been trying all the this week , but for those who dont know that cutty was taken apart after aug. becuase its making a trip 2 the Cali and fine tuning everything so the car was completely apart, sorry again tried to get here done tought it was gonna happen but it didnt wrk out , hope everyone have a great time at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Nov 23 2010, 03:57 PM~19144569
> *yea man gonna take it to cali for newyears days show drew trailing it all da way to repp that east and show dem how the east does it  :biggrin:
> *


THATS BIG MANN, BIG RESPECT FOR YOU GUYS... :worship: :worship: I KNOW UR REP WELL............


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Nov 20 2010, 11:08 AM~19116978
> *on the half of loyalty im very sorry to tell you guys that we cant make it to dis been trying all the this week , but for those who dont know that cutty was  taken apart after  aug. becuase its making a trip 2 the Cali and fine tuning everything so the car was completely apart, sorry again tried to get here done tought it was gonna happen but it didnt wrk out , hope everyone have a great time at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


It's all to the good, hey wish you the best of luck out there I know you will straight rock it out...have a safe trip :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

EAST COAST WATCH OUT (STAIR WAY TO HEAVEN ) IS COMING TO A TOWN NEAR YOU , 







1979 cadi coupe ,engine is in body on frame,WATCH OUT HERE I COME... :wow: :0


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE    *_






_*THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin: 

STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *_


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 27 2010, 01:37 PM~19175518
> *BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

GOING TO CALI CALI


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 28 2010, 09:32 PM~19186648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:  Good luck out there


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 28 2010, 10:32 PM~19186648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 28 2010, 09:32 PM~19186648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



respect wish i had the time let along the money


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 29 2010, 12:32 AM~19186648
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HOLD IT DOWN IN CALI MY NINJA.ANDREW BREAK SOME FOOLS OFF. :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin: OKAY EAST COAST WE WENT DOWN TO THE ATL TOY DRIVE, AND I SAW SOME GEORGIA LOWS LOWS,, NICE TOO PICTURES COMING, LONG DRIVE PUT WORTH THE TRIP........... :0


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

WATCHOUT RIDERS.







A HOPPER IS BEING BORN........... :wow: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 28 2010, 10:32 PM~19186648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATE ON TRIP :dunno: :dunno: HOPING YALL GOT THERE SAFELY :angel: :wave: :wave:


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 12 2010, 05:52 PM~19309799
> *ANY UPDATE ON TRIP  :dunno:  :dunno: HOPING YALL GOT THERE SAFELY  :angel:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


was just wondering the same thing


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 13 2010, 04:58 PM~19316937
> *QUOTE(lefhandman @ Dec 12 2010, 05:52 PM)
> ANY UPDATE ON TRIP    HOPING YALL GOT THERE SAFELY
> 
> ...


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 13 2010, 04:58 PM~19316937
> *QUOTE(lefhandman @ Dec 12 2010, 05:52 PM)
> ANY UPDATE ON TRIP    HOPING YALL GOT THERE SAFELY
> 
> ...


OOOOOOTAY THANKS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 13 2010, 05:59 PM~19317403
> *OOOOOOTAY THANKS
> *


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 05:12 PM~19317017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE EAST COAST KING........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 14 2010, 08:36 PM~19327916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many inches?


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 15 2010, 01:14 PM~19333402
> *How many inches?
> *


Mid 90s


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Dec 15 2010, 06:37 PM~19335876
> *Mid 90s
> *


was mid 90's...now :dunno: only time wlll tell :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 15 2010, 09:20 PM~19337944
> *was mid 90's...now  :dunno: only time wlll tell  :biggrin:
> *


Only time will tell ummmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 17 2010, 07:16 AM~19350376
> *Only time will tell ummmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


im only a prospect, so im not inclined to speak about what the "new upgrades " on the vice prez's car can hit. but i do know its going to be setting records :wow: :wow: watch out in 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 17 2010, 02:47 PM~19353470
> *im only a prospect, so im not inclined to speak about what the "new upgrades " on the vice prez's car can hit. but i do know its going to be setting records  :wow:  :wow: watch out in 2011  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 17 2010, 01:47 PM~19353470
> *im only a prospect, so im not inclined to speak about what the "new upgrades " on the vice prez's car can hit. but i do know its going to be setting records  :wow:  :wow: watch out in 2011  :biggrin:
> *



 hope he does well


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 17 2010, 04:04 PM~19353614
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2010, 04:40 PM~19353905
> *  hope he does well
> *


thx Todd....hope to see u there homie. be nice to kick it wit you


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 17 2010, 02:47 PM~19353470
> *im only a prospect, so im not inclined to speak about what the "new upgrades " on the vice prez's car can hit. but i do know its going to be setting records  :wow:  :wow: watch out in 2011  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HE WILL, I TAKING NOTES RIGHT NOW :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 19 2010, 11:45 AM~19367451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt clean ass ride


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by block5_@Dec 19 2010, 12:53 PM~19367505
> *ttt clean ass ride
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 19 2010, 03:36 PM~19368763
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


BY THE WAY GOOD LUCK TO YALL IN CALI REPRESNT THE EAST


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by block5_@Dec 19 2010, 05:24 PM~19369097
> *BY THE WAY GOOD LUCK TO YALL IN CALI REPRESNT THE EAST
> *


THANKS


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*HOSTED BY INDIVIDUALS -THIS IS A TWO PART DAY WITH A NICE CRUISE IN THE MIDDLE FOR A GREAT CAUSE..LET'S RIDE!!!!!!!*_



















:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 15 2010, 08:20 PM~19337944
> *was mid 90's...now  :dunno: only time wlll tell  :biggrin:
> *


tripple digets,,my bro,,,cum on up;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 19 2010, 12:45 PM~19367451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, BUT SEND SOME MORE OF THEM WOMEN SHOTS MANN... :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 21 2010, 11:13 AM~19383872
> *
> tripple  digets,,my bro,,,cum on  up;;;BIG AL SAID  IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 21 2010, 04:01 PM~19386344
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YO DONNIE WE DID A PRATICE HOP YESTERDAY...... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: NOT TO BAD HOMEY


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

JAN 9th we are having a COAT CRUISE.

we are having two pick up locations and food & refreshments will be provided at both, were hitting up MD for all our fellow riders up north and then cruising to VA to fire up the grill and collect more coats.

we would please ask for gently USED coats or NEW if u would like, sweaters, blankets, gloves etc basically anything to keep warm in this already frigid winter. lets cleam them closets.

see u riders soon and lets help OUR community.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 21 2010, 08:43 PM~19388116
> *YO DONNIE WE DID A PRATICE HOP YESTERDAY...... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: NOT TO BAD HOMEY
> *












u know the routine homie...pics or it never happened :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Dec 21 2010, 08:04 PM~19388316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE TRY BUT NOT READY YET, JUST WANTED TO GIVE YOU (MY BUDDY) ON THAT SIDE A UPDATE... :thumbsup: I LET YOU KNOW WHEN ITS READY BOSS :0 uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 22 2010, 07:19 AM~19392065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NICE TRY BUT NOT READY YET, JUST WANTED TO GIVE YOU (MY BUDDY) ON THAT SIDE A UPDATE... :thumbsup: I LET YOU KNOW WHEN ITS READY BOSS :0  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


na Left...its all goood im jus clownin. im glad u doin ur thing. lemme know if u ever need any help wit anything. i got u. she is lookin good


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 21 2010, 01:04 PM~19385183
> *NICE, BUT SEND SOME MORE OF THEM WOMEN SHOTS MANN... :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 22 2010, 08:49 PM~19398075
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I TALKING BOUT I LOVE UR CAR , BUT CAN I HAVE ONE OF THOSE :biggrin: :biggrin: GOTTA SHAKE UR HAND WHEN I MEET YOU MANN :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 23 2010, 07:59 AM~19401611
> *THATS WHAT I TALKING BOUT I LOVE UR CAR , BUT CAN I HAVE ONE OF THOSE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOTTA SHAKE UR HAND WHEN I MEET YOU MANN :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 23 2010, 02:55 PM~19404189
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 24 2010, 09:55 AM~19410328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATE ON CALI TRIP WITH CUTTY........ :0 :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 29 2010, 08:52 AM~19447716
> *ANY UPDATE ON CALI TRIP WITH CUTTY........ :0  :wow:
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

Happy Birthday Lefty...I tried to post you up something yesterday but it got moved..lol. It's all good, hope you had a great one


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 29 2010, 07:52 AM~19447716
> *ANY UPDATE ON CALI TRIP WITH CUTTY........ :0  :wow:
> *


Yea Andrew is in Vegas leaving tomorrow to Cali


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2010, 07:10 PM~19452307
> *Yea Andrew is in Vegas leaving tomorrow to Cali
> *


YEAH........GO GET THEM WEST COAST BOYS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL , AND A SAFE JOURNEY BACK....KEEP US POSTED...


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 29 2010, 09:00 AM~19447956
> *x2 :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Birthday Lefty...I tried to post you up something yesterday but it got moved..lol. It's all good, hope you had a great one
> *


THANKYOU PATTY, BEST YEAR OF MY LIFE, MET ALOT OF NEW PEOPLE AND LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER YEAR , BIG PLANS :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 23 2010, 03:55 PM~19404189
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 26 2009, 10:37 PM~12822507
> *EAST COAST NEEDS A KING OF THE STREET , WHO DARES TO WEAR THE CROWN IN 09........TRYING TO START HOPPING CONTEST IN PHILLY COMING SOON, NEED HELP , WHERE THOSE EAST COAST LOW LOW AT.............
> *


too far away


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Loyalty 1,1,2011 in the home of the Dogers


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 2 2011, 12:06 PM~19480850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

http://img510.imageshack.us/i/img2013w.jpg/


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

how many inches did the cutty hit


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Jan 3 2011, 05:46 PM~19492529
> *how many inches did the cutty hit
> *


100


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 10:20 PM~19486392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome and he brought rain with him, yeah for the east ,big ups to Jersey :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 3 2011, 06:01 PM~19492654
> *100
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Triple dig, thats what i saying tho :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 4 2011, 07:39 AM~19498407
> *WOW Triple dig, thats what i saying tho :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jan 4 2011, 03:03 PM~19501150
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOW OFFS.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 5 2011, 04:12 PM~19512222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE KING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

saw that caddy yesterday lefty...shit is lookin good. its crazy how u gotta have those rear pumps wit reservoirs. for those telescopic cylinders


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 6 2011, 09:52 PM~19525490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jan 6 2011, 08:18 PM~19525058
> *saw that caddy yesterday lefty...shit is lookin good. its crazy how u gotta have those rear pumps wit reservoirs. for those telescopic cylinders
> *


YEAH TRIAL AND ERROR, ITS ALL COMING TOGETHER THO, CANT WAIT TO HIT THEM SWITCHES BABY, WAITING FOR DRIVE SHAFT NOW........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 6 2011, 08:52 PM~19525490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 7 2011, 10:11 AM~19529445
> *YEAH TRIAL AND ERROR, ITS ALL COMING TOGETHER THO, CANT WAIT TO HIT THEM SWITCHES BABY, WAITING FOR DRIVE SHAFT NOW........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 7 2011, 09:12 AM~19529448
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2011, 07:25 PM~19534356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....................... :0


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2011, 07:18 PM~19534304
> *SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY :biggrin:
> Hey yall any pictures from this one how was it
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 7 2011, 04:11 PM~19532773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOODmorning Hoppers who having first event when that weather breaks, schedule early means good turn outs.............. :yes: :yes: :h5: LADY up above pose to be cumming :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*good morning lefty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 19 2011, 06:19 AM~19637236
> *good morning lefty :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*TTT :biggrin: *_


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2011, 09:25 PM~19534356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that should have been named how PGH shows the DMV how to have 3 wheels madness lol :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 07:49 AM~19711177
> *that should have been named how PGH shows the DMV how to have 3 wheels madness lol :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 19 2011, 08:18 AM~19637234
> *GOODmorning Hoppers who having first event when that weather breaks, schedule early means good turn outs.............. :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 28 2011, 06:18 PM~19724822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any Hopping going on at this one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

* THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.


SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.*


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2011, 01:16 PM~19756569
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.
> *


YEP PHILLY BE THERE..................UNIVERSAL MOTOR SPORTS ASSOCIATION, BE IN THE HOUSE CANT WAIT.............. :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 19 2011, 06:19 AM~19637236
> *good morning lefty :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAKE UP EVERYBODY..........WHEATHER A LITTLE BETTER ....START YOUR ENGINES, I MEAN PUMPS.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 17 2011, 06:25 AM~19890957
> *WAKE UP EVERYBODY..........WHEATHER A LITTLE BETTER ....START YOUR ENGINES, I MEAN PUMPS.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 17 2011, 06:25 AM~19890957
> *WAKE UP EVERYBODY..........WHEATHER A LITTLE BETTER ....START YOUR ENGINES, I MEAN PUMPS.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANYBODY CAN ANSWER THIS QUESTION, WHAT IS THE BEST WHEATHER OR DEGREES FOR HOPPING ???? AND DOES IT MATTER ON SINGLE OR DOULBLE PUMPS........THANKS :wave:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 18 2011, 06:23 AM~19900143
> *ANYBODY CAN ANSWER THIS QUESTION, WHAT IS THE BEST WHEATHER OR DEGREES FOR HOPPING ????    AND DOES IT MATTER ON SINGLE OR DOULBLE PUMPS........THANKS    :wave:
> *


Never mind thanks anyway, I will look in the Lowrider Dictionary.............


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello lowriders in the Philly area, Universal Motor Sports Association first cruise of the season, at Midas parking lot 147 w. Chelten , 19144, 4pm until dark, food, music, and cars, Deput of my new adventure 79 Cadi Coupe (STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN) a site to see, 26 inch cylinders in rear, four pumps 14 batteries come take a look and lets see what you been working on.................... :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 :wow: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 7 2011, 09:08 AM~20033817
> *Hello lowriders in the Philly area, Universal Motor Sports Association first cruise of the season, at Midas parking lot 147 w. Chelten , 19144, 4pm until dark, food, music, and cars, Deput of my new adventure 79 Cadi Coupe (STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN) a site to see, 26 inch cylinders in rear, four pumps 14 batteries come take a look and lets see what you been working on.................... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


my homeboy marc showed me at pic from the amory show... VERY NICE! so when do we see you on the switch :thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 7 2011, 09:08 AM~20033817
> *Hello lowriders in the Philly area, Universal Motor Sports Association first cruise of the season, at Midas parking lot 147 w. Chelten , 19144, 4pm until dark, food, music, and cars, Deput of my new adventure 79 Cadi Coupe (STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN) a site to see, 26 inch cylinders in rear, four pumps 14 batteries come take a look and lets see what you been working on.................... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 7 2011, 10:08 AM~20033817
> *Hello lowriders in the Philly area, Universal Motor Sports Association first cruise of the season, at Midas parking lot 147 w. Chelten , 19144, 4pm until dark, food, music, and cars, Deput of my new adventure 79 Cadi Coupe (STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN) a site to see, 26 inch cylinders in rear, four pumps 14 batteries come take a look and lets see what you been working on.................... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


its going to be a great season :biggrin: 

in fact....bump for greatness


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 7 2011, 08:08 AM~20033817
> *Hello lowriders in the Philly area, Universal Motor Sports Association first cruise of the season, at Midas parking lot 147 w. Chelten , 19144, 4pm until dark, food, music, and cars, Deput of my new adventure 79 Cadi Coupe (STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN) a site to see, 26 inch cylinders in rear, four pumps 14 batteries come take a look and lets see what you been working on.................... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's the date


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 7 2011, 01:39 PM~20035549
> *my homeboy marc showed me at pic from the amory show... VERY NICE! so when do we see you on the switch  :thumbsup:
> *


SOON VERY SOON, STILL FINE TUNING COUPLE PROBLEMS STARTING OUT ,BUT NOTHING WE CANT HANDLE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 10:54 AM~20041938
> *its going to be a great season :biggrin:
> 
> in fact....bump for greatness
> *


YES, YES, YES LOOKING FORWARD......................


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 8 2011, 11:45 AM~20042236
> *What's the date
> *


APRIL 3RD IS THE FIRST ONE, ITS GONNA BE EVERY FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH FROM APRIL TILL OCT. 2011.................


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Loyaltys 1st annual picnic is going down June 5th there will be food and drinks and fun for the little ones bring some gloves to play catch in the baseball field, and dont forget your lowriders,  starts at 11am untill 5pm ,, no loud music// no gang attire/// no beer ///Police will be make round abouts in the park and will remove anyone that doesn't obey the rules. come on down for a safe and fun day with the loyalty familiy!!!*

for more info and how to get there Pm Casinodreams or email [email protected]


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 8 2011, 03:11 PM~20043174
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


WE WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 03:38 PM~20043303
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT :biggrin:
> *


come on down :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 02:38 PM~20043303
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 8 2011, 04:11 PM~20043174
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...




ADDING IT TO MY LIST OF EVENTS MY NINJA'S


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 8 2011, 04:04 PM~20043456
> *come on down  :biggrin:
> *


we will be there foe-sho :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Got another one for the calendars :biggrin: 










It's almost that time................summa-time  :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 10 2011, 05:50 AM~20057266
> *Got another one for the calendars :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


UHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...........MAYBE :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 8 2011, 03:11 PM~20043174
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 8 2011, 01:02 PM~20042727
> *APRIL 3RD IS THE FIRST ONE, ITS GONNA BE EVERY FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH FROM APRIL TILL OCT. 2011.................
> *


looks like we'll be plannin a trip up for your opening day... :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 10 2011, 06:50 AM~20057266
> *Got another one for the calendars :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


willl be there with my bucket


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 10 2011, 05:50 AM~20057266
> *Got another one for the calendars :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT SEE :banghead: now i have to wait till i get home... :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 10 2011, 08:38 AM~20057706
> *looks like we'll be plannin a trip up for your opening day...  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHAT UP , LOOKING FORWARD :wow: :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

FRIDAY BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*TTT :biggrin: *_


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2011, 08:02 AM~20057524
> *I BE THERE
> *


Yeah ,Yeah, I Gonna make sure ur there if i have to drag you....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2011, 06:17 AM~20086538
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


Hello there............................. :wave:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

got saco? 818 471-5820 $90 or $85 at shows.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 18 2011, 03:05 AM~20119476
> *SALT LAKE UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP :biggrin: AND ANOTHER FOR 2011... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDERS RIDERS*


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 21 2011, 05:38 PM~20144671
> *MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDERS RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


PHILLY BE THERE............. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Stole these up from the Pittsburgh Riders  ...straight up street action this year is going to be the effing-best!

Can't wait until we get back together and Curbside Imagery straight tore it up with these shots..keep the movement going and the excitement in the air :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 22 2011, 08:46 AM~20150179
> *Stole these up from the Pittsburgh Riders  ...straight up street action this year is going to be the effing-best!
> 
> Can't wait until we get back together and Curbside Imagery straight tore it up with these shots..keep the movement going and the excitement in the air :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics of that caddy


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*  Sup homies just wanted to let you guys Know some rules about the picnic 1st thing is that there is no trailers allowed at the picnic , if you are coming from out of state or bringing a trailer please contact me trough p.M to arrange a location for your trailer,,Also got a pm from someone, just to make it clear its not a carshow is just a picnic, no displays allowed. If hopping your car please contact me ahead of time,, the park is in the burbs of NJ so please no Loud music no gang attire cops patrol the parks in NJ and will remove anyone that dosent obey the rules..there is no entrance fee to enter the park, the food and drinks are free, to everyone that comes in park in there lowriders or show cars, wristbands will be given to all those in the cars even kids, if you dont have a wristband you wont be served do to all the other people in the parks that like to freeload :biggrin: with all that said thanks for understanding and hope to see your there. *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 24 2011, 02:40 PM~20169646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME VIDEO INVITE HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 24 2011, 02:50 PM~20170003
> *AWESOME VIDEO INVITE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


yes ur :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 24 2011, 01:40 PM~20169646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY COOL


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 24 2011, 01:40 PM~20169646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope you don't mind if I steal this and spread the word


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 25 2011, 07:01 AM~20176139
> *hope you don't mind if I steal this and spread the word
> *


no problem patti thanksssssss


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

GOING UP!!

T :0 

T :biggrin: 

T


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 29 2011, 05:20 AM~20207780
> *GOING UP!!
> 
> T :0
> ...


THATS RIGHT PATTY ALMOST TIME TO KICK THE YEAR OFF OFFICIALLY........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

Great turn out yesterday in Philly ,first cruise night of the year......pictures coming....whats next....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

HERE WE GO








ttp://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/P1010009.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

SORRY I MISSED THIS ONE, AWSOME CADI :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 4 2011, 09:49 PM~20260601
> *SORRY I MISSED THIS ONE, AWSOME CADI  :thumbsup:
> *


Yep but dont worry buddy we coming to ur town soon.............. :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 7 2011, 01:07 AM~20280355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO very interesting intro ,gotta make this one...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 7 2011, 07:23 AM~20280863
> *YO very interesting intro ,gotta make this one...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  iwas bored


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 5 2011, 09:31 AM~20263754
> *Yep but dont worry buddy we coming to ur town soon.............. :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


OKAY WHO HEADED TO BALTIMORE NEXT MONTH ? MAY29TH STREET DREAMS PICNIC............JOIN ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*SHOWING SOME EAST COAST LOVE, CHECK OUT THE NEW VIDEO WITH STREET DREAMZ :biggrin: 






EAST COAST...TTT!!!!!*_


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MR LEF, GOOD LOOKIN ON THEM BRAKES FOR THE MISSES :thumbsup:.. AND WHEN THE NEXT TIME WE DIPPIN? HOLLA AT SNOOP :rant:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2011, 10:13 AM~20414623
> *MR LEF, GOOD LOOKIN ON THEM BRAKES FOR THE MISSES :thumbsup:.. AND WHEN THE NEXT TIME WE DIPPIN? HOLLA AT SNOOP  :rant:
> *


THURSDAY HOME BOY, PHOTO SHOOT AT 17TH AND WALNUT I BELIEVE.......GET WIT ME :wow:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 26 2011, 06:29 AM~20421476
> *THURSDAY HOME BOY, PHOTO SHOOT AT 17TH AND WALNUT I BELIEVE.......GET WIT ME  :wow:
> *


DAMN, GOTTA WORK :angry: :banghead:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2011, 12:12 PM~20423350
> *DAMN, GOTTA WORK :angry:  :banghead:
> *


THATS OKAY I FEEL YOU IN, HOPE THIS RAIN GOES AWAY BEFORE 5 PM, WE RIDING AT 6;30PM, 3 CARS AND WE GETTIN PAID.........THATS HOW WE DO... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

SO ANYBODY GOING TO BALTIMORE 29TH OF THIS MONTH, LETS RIDE..........


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*  Sup homies just wanted to let you guys Know some rules about the picnic 1st thing is that there is no trailers allowed at the picnic , if you are coming from out of state or bringing a trailer please contact me trough p.M to arrange a location for your trailer,,Also got a pm from someone, just to make it clear its not a carshow is just a picnic, no displays allowed. If hopping your car please contact me ahead of time,, the park is in the burbs of NJ so please no Loud music no gang attire cops patrol the parks in NJ and will remove anyone that dosent obey the rules..there is no entrance fee to enter the park, the food and drinks are free, to everyone that comes in park in there lowriders or show cars, wristbands will be given to all those in the cars even kids, if you dont have a wristband you wont be served do to all the other people in the parks that like to freeload :biggrin: with all that said thanks for understanding and hope to see your there. *]


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 9 2011, 11:19 PM~20519038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, THAT'S MY WHOLE WARDROBE


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 9 2011, 02:22 PM~20514526
> *SO ANYBODY GOING TO BALTIMORE 29TH OF THIS MONTH, LETS RIDE..........
> *



Yes Sir ! You going down for the day or are you heading up on saturday ?


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 10 2011, 08:33 AM~20521068
> *Yes Sir !  You going down for the day or are you heading up on saturday ?
> *


PLANNING on Saturday ride down ,how bout you............ :biggrin: :0


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 10 2011, 08:06 AM~20520925
> *DAMN, THAT'S MY WHOLE WARDROBE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 10 2011, 09:06 AM~20520925
> *DAMN, THAT'S MY WHOLE WARDROBE
> *


lol no rags what that mean.


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 10 2011, 09:31 AM~20521459
> *lol no rags what that mean.
> *


HEAD RAPS...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LEMME FIND OUT ****** IS SCARED TO DRIVE THEY CARS THERE


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 11 2011, 06:19 AM~20528152
> *HEAD RAPS...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2011, 07:53 AM~20528356
> *LEMME FIND OUT ****** IS SCARED TO DRIVE THEY CARS THERE
> *


y would they be shit aint in the hood , that y i told everybody to no come rocking bandanas , and be ganged up cuz the cops dont play at the park they will shit us down for sum stupid shit, and thats the only place were we could have done it,, plus i live in the hood , i aint having a picnic by me were there will be more crack heads then people coming to it , and cats will get they shit stolen while they in the bitch , 
we wanted sum layed back family shit were homies can bring they kids and dont haver to worry bout shit that y we i got 5 of my own family cops to be there even doe shit is in a nice place.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

so sup lefty how is the caddy


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 11 2011, 09:10 AM~20528936
> *so sup lefty how is the caddy
> *


NOT GOOD MANN NOT GOOD...... :nosad:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

dam suck i know u will get it working


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 13 2011, 06:03 PM~20547927
> *dam suck i know u will get it working
> *


SEE YOU ON 29TH :yes: :yes: YOU KNOW I WORKING...........


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 14 2011, 05:23 AM~20550586
> *SEE YOU ON 29TH  :yes:  :yes: YOU KNOW I WORKING...........
> *


OKAY PHILLY EVERYBODY TALKING BUT NOBODY DOING NOTHING, TRYING TO REP UP IN BALTIMORE NEXT WEEKEND WHO DOWN FOR THE RIDE , START THEM CARS ,GET OUT OF UR CIRCLE AND LETS GO MEET OTHERS IN THIS GAME BESIDES PHILLY, IF YOU NEED A RIDE I GET YOU THERE......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 19 2011, 12:56 PM~20586109
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


YO NICE FLIER....... :thumbsup: PHILLY WILL BE THERE..........


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*whats sup homies Sunday, June 26th, 2011 raceway park is having there 16th annual import and lowrider carshow, in englishtown NJ this used to be the prime lowrider carshow and a lowrider sanction stop. After lowrider left it hasent been the same with the lowrider attendance. Loyalty NJ is in the work with raceway park to bring back lowriders throughout the east coast back to the show, with more then 1 class for low riders and a hop exhibition, come out and support the lowrider movement in the east coast, we trying to keep this thing going , for more info contact me at [email protected]/ if your instrested in hopping your car at the event contact me, thanks and hope to see your there![**/B]  

more info and flyer coming soon*


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

no dout lefty let me know if u going to come to e town so i can get u in the hop exhibition need to know asp


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 21 2011, 01:06 PM~20599549
> *no dout lefty let me know if u going to come to e town so i can get u in the hop exhibition need to know asp
> *


YEP already on my schedule, still tweeking this thing but i be there wish me luck


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 21 2011, 03:27 PM~20599862
> *YEP already on my schedule, still tweeking this thing but i be there wish me luck
> *


ight no dout i will pm the info once i get it


----------

